# Alligator Cleaning



## RobKennedy (Sep 2, 2009)

I live in Atlanta. I am heading to Effingham County this weekend to hopefully bag a big lizard. How much time do you generally have to clean, skin, or field dress the gator? Would I have enough time to haul tail back home and do it or do I need to do it all down there? Trying to get it figured out so I will know what to pack.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Never cleaned a big one, but I would guess, get some big coolers, hack the tail off and get it on ice. If you plan on getting the ribs, bring a sawzall, and hack them off as well. I always treated gator meat like seafood, get it cold as soon as possible.


----------



## Hardknox (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is a good web site for different alligator recipes.. To answer you question the meat needs to go on ice asap but within at least four hours..Not only the tail but the legs,ribs, and jaws of gator are excellent table fare if prepared properly. Remember a gator carries a tremendous amount of bacteria around on his hide. To be safe you should scrub the gator with a mild clorox solution and rinse before you skin him. Good luck on your hunt..


http://www.fl-seafood.com/recipes/alligator_recipes.htm


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 2, 2009)

I am planning on skin and pack in coolers as soon as I can. I'm told they spoil very fast so I would not recommend waiting till you get back home. Unless you have a way to pack it in ice for the trip.


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Sep 2, 2009)

There aren't any gators in Effingham!  Stay in Atlanta!    We may pass each other on the water looking for a big lizard.  Good luck.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 2, 2009)

Jaws have some of the best meat,legs are great,not just the tail.They twitch for hours after you finish them.It should be ok..See y'all in effingham..puttin in at ebeneezer,or tuckasee?


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 3, 2009)

I always get them cooled off first before I clean them or start skinning them.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey How do you guys clean the gator before skinning them? Do you use a mild bleach solution? or something else?


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Sep 3, 2009)

Not sure which landing quite yet.  The plan is still developing.  The gators bewteen Eben. and Tuck. are super shy.  They get harrassed all the time.


----------



## RobKennedy (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. Im not sure where we are putting in at.The guys I am going with have had some success the past three years down there. They have a landing in their GPS. Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## G Duck (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone tried the air compressor trick yet?
we tried it out on one Tuesday, didnt work just right. Ended up skinning it out the old way.


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 13, 2009)

Only got the air compressor trick to work one time. Know I just skin them out and then when it comes to fleshing them, just lay the hide out on the concrete and take a pressure wash and blow the flesh of the hide. Quick and easy, but messy. That way you don't cut any holes in the skin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2009)

If it was me, as soon as I hit dry land with the gator, I would clean it and get the meat iced down.  The hide too, if I planned to save it. It`s still hot down this way, and it won`t take long for one to spoil.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 13, 2009)

G Duck said:


> Anyone tried the air compressor trick yet?
> we tried it out on one Tuesday, didnt work just right. Ended up skinning it out the old way.



OK.. What is the air compressor trick?  Could you use a CO2 tank?


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 13, 2009)

Hunter-Steve said:


> OK.. What is the air compressor trick?  Could you use a CO2 tank?



You make a small slit in the skin then stick an air nozzle between the meat and skin and proceed to blow him up, it's suppose to seperate the skin from the meat.
 Like I said it worked one time for me on a smaller gator, but haven't had much luck since.


----------



## olhippie (Sep 14, 2009)

...I'd wash a gator with a strong solution of Dawn and water. Scrub the hide all over and rinse well. That's enough to dis-infect the hide in preparation for skinning, keeping the flesh uncontaminated by bacteria, or by chlorine from a bleach wash..... I know bleach is commonly used, but I don't believe it necessary, and sure don't like the idea of it getting in the flesh. Just One man's opinion..


----------

